# Trains



## Ronny3 (Aug 5, 2010)

I will be soon catching a train from Madrid to Seville and was quite shocked from the price - around £150's for my Wife and I. 
My question is will this price remain the same or will it become more expensive the nearer I come to travel. 
Rail Europe do say it will increase but I feel it can't become much more that £75 per ticket one way. 
If anyone with any experience in catching trains in Spain could shed any light on the matter I would be grateful as I would much prefer to just buy the train tickets on the day. 
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ronny3 said:


> I will be soon catching a train from Madrid to Seville and was quite shocked from the price - around £150's for my Wife and I.
> My question is will this price remain the same or will it become more expensive the nearer I come to travel.
> Rail Europe do say it will increase but I feel it can't become much more that £75 per ticket one way.
> If anyone with any experience in catching trains in Spain could shed any light on the matter I would be grateful as I would much prefer to just buy the train tickets on the day.
> Thanks in advanced.



In August I can find 42.52Es offered on the web for the 2.5 hour one way trip. Try viajar.com and the like.

I believe it is never cheaper nearer the date but rules change so quickly in desperate times - although in August I would have thought difficult to get below 42.52Es. I think we paid that back in April.

Happy hunting


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Long distance trains are much more expensive than buses. If you could possibly face a long journey like that on a bus, you'd get a much cheaper deal and you can travel in relative comfort.
I recently went to Valencia and the cheapest way to travel, including Ryan Air, was by bus. The train was almost double the price. There were offers available for buses and I didn't see any for trains.
Local trains (cercanias) are great in my area - good price, reliable, clean, good timetable etc, but that's another story!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Renfe


----------



## Ronny3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your reply's guys - its more than I could have asked for. 
According to the Renfe website the station price is only a few more €'s so hopefully it can be trusted.
I'll get then at the station encase the Plain is delayed or we get there early and want to get an earlier train to save waiting around. 

I can't get over how much Rail Europe wanted me to pay!!! and they were NONE refundable! - 
note to anyone looking at train prices with rail Europe .... DON"T use'em Look around first.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you are over, I think 55 or 60 you can get a card which will give you discounts on RENFRE if you book on line. I seem to remember that Valencia / Barcelona last year (about 4.5 hours) cost the two of us a total of €90ish return because of this. You can also get web prices on the site.

Gandia to Valencia costs us €6.50 return or thereabouts


----------



## Ronny3 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for that Stravinsky but I'll need to wait a few years for that privilege.
looking forward to getting over there - I hope the exchange rate stays around what it is - fingers crossed.


----------

